# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Spirit of Tasmania I [Superfast IV]

## Apostolos

Ήταν 1999 όταν το Σούπερφάστ IV δεξαμενίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στη Σύρο!

Picture 296.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ο καθρέφτης ενός πανέμορφου και σύγχρονου πλοίου που έμεινε στην Ελλάδα μόνο 4 χρόνια...

----------


## Leo

Μιας κι έχω δεί το αρχείο του Nikos_V θα σου πω φίλε .voyager ότι υπαρχει κάποιο υλικό απο την αλλαγή εμβλημάτων και σινιάλων στην Σύρο, όπως και το κόψιμο των φτερών. Ελπίζω όταν βρεί λίγο χρόνο να μας τα παρουσιάσει  :Very Happy: .

----------


## .voyager

Σκαναρισμένη φώτο του πλοίου, πλέοντας μεταξύ Κέρκυρας και Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## .voyager

To καράβι ενώ ξεκουράζεται σην Πάτρα πριν αρκετά χρόνια...

----------


## .voyager

To Superfast IV έτοιμο προς αναχώρηση...

IMG_0052.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Το Superfast IV παρέα με την Πασιφάη το 2000. Ωραία πλοία που τελικά χάσαμε από τα νερά μας.

IMG_0038.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίος ο voyager με την ιστορική φωτογραφία του!!

----------


## diagoras

αυτο μαζι με το αδερφο του αποτελεσαν τον γεναρχη των επομενων souperfast καθως αυτα ηταν τα πρωτα πλοια μετα τα souperfasts i και ii οπου μεγαλωσαν σε μηκος αυξηθηκε το μηκος της πλωρης και ανασχεδιαστηκε καλυτερα απο τα δυο πρωτα γιατι μεταξυ μας δεν ηταν και απ τα πιο ομορφα πλοια μας τα δυο πρωτα souperfasts αλλα βελτιωθηκαν και αποτελεσαν ισως τα πιο ομορφα πλοια που περασαν ποτε απ την ελληνικη ακτοπλοια

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν το εχουμε δει απ οτι βλεπω να ταξιδευει  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Για να δουμε τωρα το πλοιο στην Μελβουρνη σε δυο φωτο απο το Google Earth και Panoramio και να δουμε και πως γινεται η εισοδος επιβατων και οχηματων σε αυτα τα τριτοκοσμικα λιμανια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Μα σαν δεν ντρεπονται λιγο..λιμανια ειναι αυτα??
Να ανεβανεις γεφυρες για να μπεις με το αμαξι,να τρως τον δισκο ,ασε το χειροτερο να εχεις καμμια υψοφοβια...

Και αυτες οι φισουνες τι πραγματα και αυτα??απομονωση απο την φυση..αμα δεν μυρισεις και δεν δεις λιγο την βρωμα του λιμανιου (αναφερομαι σε πειραια),αμα δεν στριμωχτεις αναμεσα στα φορτηγα,αμα δεν παρεις την τελευταια τζουρα καυσαεριου απο τις νταλικες πως θα καταλαβεις οτι ξεκινας ταξιδι??
Ντροπη τους

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5KptotbC7k  ομορφο βιντεο απο τα ξενα

----------


## roussosf

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5KptotbC7k  ομορφο βιντεο απο τα ξενα


Ιδανικό σκαρί για αυτές τις θάλασσες. Είναι μέσα στο στοιχείο του

----------

